# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > PC/Console >  6 kiểu phản ứng của game thủ khi thua trận

## lehue2603

Dù có trình độ cao đến đâu thì bất kì game thủ nào cũng đã từng phải trải qua những trận thua cay đắng khi bị đối phương áp đảo hoàn toàn mà không có bất kì phản kháng nào, khác nhau là ở chỗ phản ứng của mỗi người trước thất bại đó ra sao. Mỗi người một tính cách, có người bực tức nóng nảy, có người bình tĩnh dồn căm thù vào game đấu tiếp theo. Hãy theo dõi chùm tranh vui dưới đây và xem liệu bạn rơi vào trường hợp nào.












_Nguồn: Dorkly_
*>> Sự khác biệt giữa game và đời thực*

----------

